# Looking for riding-RP?



## Grayspine (Dec 13, 2020)

Heyo!
Human boyo here looking for some people who might wanna do some RPs centered around riding? I'm not looking for anything too NSFW cause I'm Ace and that doesn't appeal to me, but I'm down to hear some fetish-y things you'd wanna do considering hell, I got fetishy things of my own that I'd be interested in doing if you're comfortable! (Also seriously, don't worry like I'm totally open to hearing what you're wanting to do if you got ideas, I'm pretty open to listening and I'm not gonna judge haha)
It'd be cool to find some centaurs, or taur characters in general that maybe we could make some kinda riding-scenario around? Or dragons, or wolves, or honestly whatever, I'm not super picky tbh XD Ya' can't be picky with a weird riding fetish LOL Bonus points for weird shit like a musky mount ayy haha

But yeah, hit me up if you're interested! I'm totally down to do just like quick jump in kind of RPs without any setup, or ones that are more thought out scenarios too! I'm pretty adaptable!

random side note, totally into TFs so if you have a character that could in some scenario get TF'd into something ridable I'm totally onboard(literally LOL)

Thanks!


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey. Im usually more into nsfw RPs but this could be interesting. Would ya like to discuss more on discord or sommin?


----------



## Grayspine (Dec 13, 2020)

Alyx-the-blue said:


> Hey. Im usually more into nsfw RPs but this could be interesting. Would ya like to discuss more on discord or sommin?


Hey there!  Maybe we could start discussing in just a PM on here if that's cool? I'd be willing to move to discord after we discuss it though!! c:


----------



## Baalf (Dec 13, 2020)

My fursona is mountable. Personally, I tend to like action and adventure roleplays.


----------



## Grayspine (Dec 13, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> My fursona is mountable. Personally, I tend to like action and adventure roleplays.


Hey there! Would be happy to hear more if you could PM me on here!!


----------



## Grayspine (Dec 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Grayspine (Jan 14, 2021)

Bump-again!


----------



## Baalf (Jan 14, 2021)

Still here if you are up for it.


----------



## Grayspine (Jun 21, 2021)

Haven't bumped this in a loooong while but ayyy I'm still around looking for the right people!


----------



## Baalf (Jun 21, 2021)

I keep telling you that I am up for it, but you keep ignoring me.


----------

